# Art School Interview



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

please click the link 

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6016759/

It's a bunny thing saying how it went

x


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha nice was the video minus the sound used for the interview? Also its a big step that you told them about your SA which is not easy to do.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Catching Fire, nah that video was just made for sas. They are quite easy to do. I have about 8 days till I find out if I got in or not! Nervous!!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

That was sweet, Girl Loner. I hope 2010 will be better for all of us too.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck GL! 

I like the audio+video message idea


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks so much folks.

^_~


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck to you! And to ensure your success I'll take 4 shots of liquor for ya!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey grimed, those 4 shots musta worked.
Im in!

:boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations!! I was hoping we'd see an update. Fabulous!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

It felt like the *longest *wait, checking the letter box three times a day!
I was excited and happy for about 4 minutes.
Then started worrying about A) not knowing anyone B)or possibly a past crush being there C)Having to catch public transport every weekday.

haha.

Ah well lots to work on ^_^

thanks leonardess

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/leonardess-24476/


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't let those things stop you from realizing your artist dreams, please. 

you are there to knock em dead with your talent. Just remember that. like a mantra.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:high5!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

First day tomorow!:afr:boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------

